# single?? how long for, and how does that make you feel?



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

personally its over two years now. n' im starting to feel like its gunna be that way forever. tbh i havent a clue how ive been in any relationships atall. i think i just went for girls i wasnt really into becaus i could actually interact with them. and the fact i used to drink alot for sociability helped occasionaly. but its been so long now no girlfriend and no friends that im just starting to feel like some horrid little monster festering away in the corner while everyone else are living they're lives.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Since 2011. I'm the same age as you. Part of me wonders if I'll be single for the rest of my life but I'm not psychic.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

4 years. Hmmm, it makes me feel like I'm not meant to be in a relationship.


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

A few months ago... It hurts me, enough to wish something would just come and take me away. I constantly seem to fall for everyone I see in my life, only to find out they are taken... I look and see all these people holding hands and I just want to cry... I really wish there was someone in my life who cared... I hardly really have had a friend that helped me in life all my 16 years of living, I did it all by myself... sucks...


----------



## FriedChicken (May 18, 2013)

I've been single all of my life. 25 years and counting! It seems very normal to me. It's realistic for some people to not be able to someone. I look at it like this. Not every woman finds Brad Pitt attractive. If the majority of people shared the same opinion, then he would struggle finding someone.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

I've pretty much been single my whole life, but that's mostly because I'm not actively pursuing a relationship. I must be one of the few that is okay with being by myself most the time. Although it would be nice to have a SO or even a close friend to go on vacations with or even just out to eat. I know a lot of this has to do with just me being use to this way of life for so long. I don't seem to be considered "dating material" by most of the female species which I basically accepted at this point in time. Honestly I'd much rather be single than to settle with someone I don't really like. I've recently witnessed one example of a relative settling and it completely ****ing up his life in the end.

I haven't given up hope though. And I don't get down about it because I know that while relationships have their perks.....along comes with downsides.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

10 years. I don't know who it makes me feel, do I want someone ? Yes, but on the other hand I know I am not good enough and I can do that to anyone, so it will be selfish on my part to be with someone.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

Over 8 years and my relationship lasted a week. I don't really mind being single, but I don't want to stay like that all my life.


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol technically all my life.. There was once a guy I sometimes call my "ex"... But he would laugh if he knew. It was nothing serious even though after one year I still miss him.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Just over a year now, had a thing with a couple of girls since but nothing worked out. Hopefully in September when I go to uni I'll force myself to socialise and meet a few nice girls, that's the plan.


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

7 weeks and it's killing me.

I'm telling you guys, the next woman who sends me a coy glance, is gonna be that rebound material lmao.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's been over for a while now between me and my girlfriend, even though me or her didn't really end things yet. We still talk and act like we're "together", but reality is, we're not. It's like the chain broke in slow motion, we both saw it snap and none of us reacted to it yet.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

About 6 months. Its starting to get to me a little, but I'm pretty optimistic I wont be single for much longer.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Fine/Happy.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Need some good Mothering & Fathering*

If I had kids who appeared quiet or timid or nervous, I'd sort them out.

My parents didn't


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Technically 20 years, but I've been dating a bit for the past 8 months. Dated a girl for 2 months back in September, after that was over i went a bunch of dates with this other girl around february. Didn't really pan out either. Now I'm currently with someone and we've been dating for a month now, but were not bf and gf. Not sure how long it'll last anyways. I guess i'm not single now, but i've never been in a actual relationship where the girl was my girlfriend. Just been casually dating.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Single. I've been mostly single. My most significant relationship was online and it was very complicated and hurtful from a point on. It's depressing sometimes thinking that I may just as well never be in a real life meaningful relationship, but not as depressing as keep finding myself thinking of the girl that is now thinking of someone else.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

thanks for the replys people, i hope it doesnt sound sadistic to say im glad im not alone on this lol. obviously it would be a little ridiculous to quote you all so i simply hope atleast some of you check back and see this message, as its my current reply to all of you. and just to.. be front up with you all, ofcourse i am not trying to give any answers.. if i had them, i would not be in the same boat. but to the few who feel fine with about the whole thing, im glad =] . your strong enough to be happy regardless and its a quality i envy. to those who are unsure, hang in there. to those who feel hopeless, i know how it feels, but... although i feel just as futile, i know theres someone out there for all of us so long as we dont give up entirely, and time will tell. for the few who simply feel unworthy, your worth alot more than you think. and specificly to the last guy. in an online relationship that messed up. i relate to you most. first girl who ever took an interest was online, and i think i loved her, ive nothing to gauge it against but nothings hurt as much. and once my anxiety completely took over my life she completely lost interest. yeah, its horrid knowing that the one you care about most cares about someone else. but you gotta let it go man, it'll eat you from the inside out. i hope to hell you find someone to care about instead and, assuming you do, forget the first. or atleast come to peace with it. anyway i hope i dont sound like a douche or anything here lol, just responding as best i can. you all seem really nice and best of look to all of you.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Almost four months..although we had sex three months ago.. and I just realized we're not getting back together maybe.. a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jazica (May 20, 2015)

I'm 20 and I'v never been in a relationship. I would like to meet someone but I don't mind waiting a bit longer


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

27 years, my entire life. 

Honestly, I didn't give a crap about relationships, dating, getting laid, etc. well into my middle and high school years. When I'd see people kissing, holding hands, etc. I'd feel nothing at all. I wish I could've kept that feeling as only after finishing college do I regret never having had anything to do with girls whatsoever. 

But even then, I don't think about it ALL the time. Maybe its because of the medication I take that probably reduces my sex drive. But at the times when I am lonely and depressed about never having had a relationship, kiss, sex, etc. I get EXTREMELY frustrated, depressed, angry, bitter, etc. about it.

Actually, I get heavily triggered when I read about people's romantic and sexual lives, such as on this forum and this thread this very instant. I just wanna tune it all out and live in a state of ignorant bliss like I did until like age 23. Before then, I didn't give a rat's bottom that I had no experience with women. Only now in my mid 20s and forwards is it FINALLY bothering me. :/


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

simply because this thread of mine is about the experience of loneliness, i just wanna drop in, if anyone needs someone to talk to. about anything or everything. im here yeah. this goes for all of you.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Entire life, and crappy.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been single sense around last March. It makes me feel lonley/sad at times but it's not too important to me rn.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

Single my whole life so far except when I "dated" a girl for four months. It only happened because she was assertive and took the initiative. That was nearly 20 years ago.

I obviously don't have a crystal ball so I don't know what the future holds, but my social/romantic hopes are not high.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Four years? Maybe five. Didn't think about it in exact time until I saw this thread. It's not something I tend to dwell on.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

22 years 3 months


----------



## Medeia (May 10, 2015)

Since 2013. It used to bother me more. Now it only bothers me when I think I've got a chance and then get disappointed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Forevah. There were a few close class where I almost dated, but I was the one who got away.

Sometimes, it's lonely, but I have more than enough to get me through.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Like

..3 years?..or 4..might be 4

You think I'd remember better, not like I've had any other contact with women since (though it did only last 4-5 months) 

4 years doesn't sound That bad, what does sound bad is before her the one before was another 9 years back (when I was 16) and that one only lasted 3 weeks :grin2: (the crying face sucks I'm not using it)

Given how they ended I have serious trust issues now anyway, I do get lonely but I think it would take me so long to open up/trust anyone again they probably wouldn't hang around so I'm pretty much preparing/expecting to be single for the rest of my life now :serious:


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

Never had an LTR :/. Only short-term stuff. Really depressing since at this point in my school and my career I can't foresee myself getting a girlfriend anytime soon.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Always been single. There are times I've been sad about it.


----------



## FaShred (May 22, 2015)

About a year. Bothered me a few months but its really nothing i focus on anymore. Glad to be single most times.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

My whole life, never met anyone worth my time or my d. Used to be upset about this but I've come to terms with it, rather be alone than settle.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've never been in a relationship before. I've only been on dates and I was the one who decided not to have another date since the girls actually turn out to be bat **** crazy. It's hard meeting a person with respect.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

5 years since my divorce. I think I'm better off this way.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't believe it, it's only been 4 months. Though, I guess we knew things we're probably going to end 5 and a half months ago, and the last month of the relationship was hell. These have been the worst 5 months of my life, hands down. Being single for a long time is hard. Losing a crush is hard. But having to break up with someone you still have feelings for, someone who was your entire life for months and trying to rebuild your life from there...... the only things I can possibly imagine that might be worse than that would be a loved one dying, going through some kind of trauma or becoming seriously ill. It's probably one of the hardest things someone might face in life and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Since February 8, 1997. Well, only if you don't count the online relationships I were in that were extremely painful.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes. All my life. Not great.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

About 12 years. I don't mind though, I get stressed quite easily so being single keeps things simpler for me. It avoids any unnecessary complications.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

All my life. I've just backed out of my first ever date tomorrow. The fear just overwhelmed me  I don't know how much longer I can deal with this feeling


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Been single now going on about 2 years now, (Was in a relationship for 4 years) I try and deal with it, its fun but at the same time I miss having someone to kiss, hug, make love to, hold hands with, make laugh and banter with. 

Always suspected we probably wouldn't get married not with my circumstances. Deep down I can't deny that she was the love of my life and if she wanted me back I'd take her back in a heartbeat, its always been her but I want the chance to explore dating and new opportunities. 

I met someone but I'm being careful with my heart, not expecting anything just taking it easy and getting to know her and see if there's chemistry there.

I want a slow burn, ignite a flame and be the one to be pursued instead of doing the pursuing the break up hurt at the beginning but there was always this huge obstacle in the way as well as her changing life situation etc.


----------



## fleurdelily (May 24, 2015)

I've never been in a relationship/dated. I'm only 16 but lately I've been feeling hopeless, given my situation. I'm homeschooled, very shy, and I never go out by myself, only with my mother. When I leave the house I get a lot of male attention, but usually from guys a bit older/more confident and/or more mature than me. I'm drawn toward the more quiet, reserved ("dorky") guy, because I'm the same way and I'm more comfortable with them. My mom tells me im threatening to them, but I always smile when I see a boy I'm interested in, but they seem nervous. I even tried a little subtle flirting with this boy who worked at the grocery store who'd always follow me around and stare, but he didn't seem comfortable with it. He only wanted to stare from afar. I wish a boy would at least give me a chance, I think they assume I'd be mean to them. I wish it wasn't so important to me, guess the biological clock is ticking


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

Your young there is much time and no rush. At your age you should be concentrating on your education etc.


Watch out for the predators. Lies, deceit and misdirection the ways of man kind. 


The clock don't start ticking till your running up to '30' etc.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

My whole life. I don't mind - the pool of potential partners for me must be infinitesimally small, not worth considering. And since the whole thing is a give-and-take _and_ you basically chain yourself to the person, I don't feel like I'm missing out on much.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

It's all cool guys. Iv'e been single since the dawn of time itself. 

How does it make me feel? Well the single life is all iv'e ever known so I really don't know what to think of it. I really have no idea how to get a girlfriend or maintain one, I can't even talk to girls because I never have no idea what to say. Talking to women is just so awkward and uncomfortable for me. 

Having Aspergers doesn't help either but that's a different story...


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

fleurdelily said:


> I've never been in a relationship/dated. I'm only 16 but lately I've been feeling hopeless, given my situation. I'm homeschooled, very shy, and I never go out by myself, only with my mother. When I leave the house I get a lot of male attention, but usually from guys a bit older/more confident and/or more mature than me. I'm drawn toward the more quiet, reserved ("dorky") guy, because I'm the same way and I'm more comfortable with them. My mom tells me im threatening to them, but I always smile when I see a boy I'm interested in, but they seem nervous. I even tried a little subtle flirting with this boy who worked at the grocery store who'd always follow me around and stare, but he didn't seem comfortable with it. He only wanted to stare from afar. I wish a boy would at least give me a chance, I think they assume I'd be mean to them. I wish it wasn't so important to me, guess the biological clock is ticking


Fear of Rejection. It all comes down to fear of rejection. They may not know how to pick up on social cues, Those guys are intimidated by you, they think you're out of their league etc in their minds they probably think you only go for the hot guys or the bad boys, they aren't use to having a beautiful young lady like yourself interested in them.

You're only 16 the biological clock still has plenty of time, flirt for now, volunteer if you don't, consider going to youth camp, get out there and find places you can practice learning to socialize, you have plenty of time for dating and relationships, I know when you'r e that age you're concerned with being in one and seeing everyone else in one.

They may also assume you already have a bf, I use to do it with pretty young sweetness's all the time, when I was your age or younger I assumed every girl I saw who was attractive had a boyfriend (most times they did) but I was too afraid to approach because I build up that scenerio in my mind.

For now enjoy your youth, life is too short, there will be opportunities later on, have fun, I know you're home schooled, do you attend church? well if you do there are Church youth groups, hey you mentioned liking Dorky guys, interested in comic books, comic book movies, anything geeky go to a comic con, like Anime go to an anime convention. Understand what I mean.

Don't chase them, let them chase you. Possibly they want you to play hard to get and be the one to pursue you, once that challenge is gone and you start chasing them the games over its no longer fun. Oh to be young and 16 again.

You'll make it, don't worry just kick back and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

For life and I go back and forth about how I feel about it. Mostly I feel fine.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

7 years. I'm almost ready.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been single for almost 3 yrs, but the time seems to be flying by that I barely even realize it. Seems a lot less than that, idk.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> 7 years. I'm almost ready.


Same for me.

I had a girlfriend since I could walk to being 21. Then I had a few years alone. Had a few relationships in my mid twenties but have been single since 26.

I think that I am at the stage where I could be in a relationship and make someone happy though I just can't find the motivation to find that person. It just seems so complicated to go through the whole process.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A long time, and I feel free, free of insecurity and free to do as I please when I please.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Forever. I'm ok with it. I have hobbies to keep me occupied.


----------



## Mentalhead (Oct 7, 2011)

Two or three years, depends on how you count it I guess.
I was in a bad relationship, so being single is liberating for me. No drama, no nothing. I'm free to do what I want, no need to do things for others just to keep the relationship going. No need to force myself to change for someone.

Although I love the feeling of freedom that solitude gives I can't help but feel lonely at times.
I kinda feel that no one will love me since I'm socially crippled, cold, misanthropic person. I feel like a failure at times, so I don't see a reason why would someone put up with me, when they can have someone better (normal).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Forever, pretty much.

Most of the time I do feel very lonely about it whenever I go outside or to the mall with mom and see all of the young couples around me. Even my younger cousins are dating now, and they are around 10 years younger than I am.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mentalhead said:


> I kinda feel that no one will love me since I'm socially crippled, cold, misanthropic person. I feel like a failure at times, so I don't see a reason why would someone put up with me, when they can have someone better.


This is how I feel down to a T.


----------



## mlb2015 (May 27, 2015)

All my life :frown2: Doesnt always get to me but recently it's all i think about.Dont think i will ever have a boyfriend or kids (i always wanted loads) Im just about to turn 25.


----------



## elizabethc719 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, it's been about a year since I broke up with my ex boyfriend. I was with him for six years (I was a freshman in high school and he was a sophomore) and he was like my best friend but, so many things changed after high school. About the fourth/fifth year, I was having so many doubts because I was in college and I wanted to do more things. I felt like I was hanging onto him because he was my comfort zone but, he was not treating me like a boyfriend should. We never went out, he didn't like it when I bothered him during his school work (oh when it came to my school work it didn't matter), and just a whole lot of other things. As I got older, I started to see this and I thought about my future. My brother has high functioning autism and though he can do a lot of things by himself, mentally he is eight years old and he's twenty. If anything were to happen to my mom, I would take care of him in a heartbeat. My ex never liked or was comfortable with my brother and that began to bother me. Like, he said he would accept him if this situation were to happen. Really though, I don't want someone to "accept" my brother because of me but actually talk to him and treat him with respect. I could see how uncomfortable he was with him... like he was weird and would avoid him at all costs. Still, it took me forever to break up with him because I was afraid and I loved him. I mean, I wasn't in love with him anymore but, that doesn't mean I didn't want to break his heart. So I broke up with him over the phone... partially because we literally never got to see each other (despite me trying to plan things and ****) and that I couldn't do it in person because I felt like I was "chicken out" if it was in person because I really did care for him. Being single though... even if my relationship was in a way like being single... it's just the label is gone. In a way, I feel more free but in another way it saddens me. I have a compicated life and I'm afraid that no man will accept/understand it. 

I'm sorry but, I guess I wanted to rant about this for a long time and I never got the chance to so... yeah.


----------



## RuNNer90 (May 26, 2015)

elizabethc719 said:


> Well, it's been about a year since I broke up with my ex boyfriend. I was with him for six years (I was a freshman in high school and he was a sophomore) and he was like my best friend but, so many things changed after high school. About the fourth/fifth year, I was having so many doubts because I was in college and I wanted to do more things. I felt like I was hanging onto him because he was my comfort zone but, he was not treating me like a boyfriend should. We never went out, he didn't like it when I bothered him during his school work (oh when it came to my school work it didn't matter), and just a whole lot of other things. As I got older, I started to see this and I thought about my future. My brother has high functioning autism and though he can do a lot of things by himself, mentally he is eight years old and he's twenty. If anything were to happen to my mom, I would take care of him in a heartbeat. My ex never liked or was comfortable with my brother and that began to bother me. Like, he said he would accept him if this situation were to happen. Really though, I don't want someone to "accept" my brother because of me but actually talk to him and treat him with respect. I could see how uncomfortable he was with him... like he was weird and would avoid him at all costs. Still, it took me forever to break up with him because I was afraid and I loved him. I mean, I wasn't in love with him anymore but, that doesn't mean I didn't want to break his heart. So I broke up with him over the phone... partially because we literally never got to see each other (despite me trying to plan things and ****) and that I couldn't do it in person because I felt like I was "chicken out" if it was in person because I really did care for him. Being single though... even if my relationship was in a way like being single... it's just the label is gone. In a way, I feel more free but in another way it saddens me. I have a compicated life and I'm afraid that no man will accept/understand it.
> 
> I'm sorry but, I guess I wanted to rant about this for a long time and I never got the chance to so... yeah.


Nothing unusual for a girl to find a scumbag and then ... nothingness ...


----------



## elizabethc719 (Feb 9, 2015)

RuNNer90 said:


> Nothing unusual for a girl to find a scumbag and then ... nothingness ...


Yeah, I guess...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Grand said:


> I have never been in a relationship, and it makes me sad often. I can't see it ever happening for me.


I thought I remember you were in one awhile back but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Been single for about a month now, from the looks of it it'll be a while longer. I'm starting to realize that too many "women" have flirting and playing mind games mixed up. I'm just gonna bear with the loneliness and enjoy my singledom, someone up to my standards is bound to come along at some point.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

My entire life.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Grand said:


> You're probably thinking of the online "relationship" I had. I never actually met him, so I don't count that. That was a silly fantasy. I still don't know what it's like to actually be with someone, spend time with them, be intimate, etc...
> 
> And like I said, I don't see that ever happening.


Don't see why not.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

All of my life. I've dated with no results though.

I don't feel like I urgently need someone special to love in my life. Probably because I'm a bit picky and I love to do what I want.

What I will always need is a group of friends T_T


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't honestly know. It is an inexplicable mixture of numerous negative emotions simultaneously, occupying various degrees of emotional depth depending on the current situation I find myself in. I submit that most emotional sentiment--or rather, the greater emotional component occupying this domain--is downright capricious, and should not be fully trusted for this reason, although it is an inherent consequence of our humanity and its nature and essence at work. The longer I live, the less I am prone to blindly trust the apparent universality of the maxim that "good things come to who wait." Incidentally, and on the contrary, it now strikes me as too optimistic to be realistic, and even many perceived 'virtues' accompanying the wait (e.g. the everflow between patience exhibited outwardly and inwardly about the matter), seem much too far-fetched given the now well-entrenched nature of the loneliness. In any event (and quite antithetical to the original theses propounded which I'm addressing), I suppose its quite fair to assert that there may be some inherent inevitability at work that seems to give the maxim its supposed value, confirmation, or otherwise its own avowed or openly acknowledged widespread acceptance. Nevertheless, I have every reason to believe--beginning around the turn of this decade, but particularly pronounced for about the past four years--that a more pessimistic vantage point is either (a) more probable, (b) more reasonable, (c) more realistic, or (d) perhaps a coexistent heterogeneous mixture allowing for the accommodation of this as a tri-part (if not wholly unified, I submit) whole or reality or... model, if you fancy. With the above in mind (and the subject in this thread being obviously intertwined), I have to question the veracity of this apparently vacuous 'axiom' that has given hope to so many since its origins. Violet Pane, taking a less evaluative approach (in the sense of the contrast between the 'weighting' of one in evaluative sense e.g. 'good' and 'bad') was perhaps more profound, level-headed and reasonable when she said "All things come to those who wait.", I now suspect (although us with social anxiety could quickly rebut this vacuous claim given our experience in and out of the ranks down through the ages).


----------



## pantonals (Oct 9, 2014)

I've never been in a stable relationship and it's starting to get to me. The need for companionship is strong and most days I feel like I'll be alone forever, or that no one will ever like me for me. It gets really frustrating and I wish I didn't care so much.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

The only advice I can offer with time if you still find your self alone such feeling eventually pass.


On the other hand those of you alone today may still meet someone eventually. The older you get however the lower your chances. 


If you end up like me. Completely checked out it isn't all bad you may find an inner peace and acceptance for the way things are and feel no more pain & hurt.


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

I've never been in a relationship and I honestly fear I never will because I can't even initiate an online relationship, let alone on in real life. I'm just too shy, too scared and not attractive enough for anyone to put up with it. Plus anyone who is interested is too far away, and even if they were close I'm too terrified to meet them or even think about a relationship.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Ladies, ladies, let me give you some advice...


You are the object of our affection...


Try hitting on us... ask us for our numbers/ on dates, etc... it is super attractive, and always a confidence booster to the guy, making it more likely he will come out of his shell and reciprocate.


Not too mention, you can recognize better now when a guy is being an ******* and when he has SA.


Either way, I'll leave you with the advice we guys usually get, 


"If they say no, so what?" Doesn't help much does it lol. But it is true, at least you had the confidence to try, and if you never try, you never find out.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Alone forever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been in a relationship for over a year now and it's my first real relationship, I remember what being single was like though. I went through a lot of rejection and felt very disliked and unwanted. A lot of it was my fault though because a lot of the girls I went for were just stupid.

It's a nice feeling to have someone who loves you. She's my little cuddle bug :3


----------



## RuNNer90 (May 26, 2015)

Life is like a cigarette I'm holding in my hand right now. Even if you don't smoke it it's gonna burn down. So time is of the essence. Slowly burning ... exhausting, going down the drain, fading ... slytherin behind your ears ...


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

Never had one. I'm pretty damn good at picking people who are already in relationships. Completely by accident, of course.


----------



## Mizzknowbyde (Jun 1, 2015)

8 years and counting...to be honest what does being in a relationship do for one anyways? To me its like a double agent situation meaning they can appear to be one way and very well be another. In todays society they put way to much emphasis on love as if nothing else matters in the world.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Single for 26 years as of two days ago. After kicking depression I've honestly come to enjoy being single.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

28 years. Never been on a date. Now it's too late anyway. Apart from that, I am a short and ugly eurasian and women here are not attracted to that. Bad luck, I suppose.


----------



## RobFox64tm (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been single now for 8 years, and I feel exactly the same as you do. What's worse is people look at me like I'm from outer space when I tell them that. I've gotten pretty bitter about it too, and I can't stand to be around couples anymore because it just makes me feel so out of place. It's not like I'm some ugly oaf either, and I can be very charming when I'm running on all cylinders, but alas here I am. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I do feel like it's something that the world has collectively decided not to let me in on. Either that or I am seriously cursed.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I had a free realms girlfriend once. Lol. That doesn't really count though. It lasted like 30 minutes at most. 

I remember my first day of playing Free Realms, I befriended this girl named Emma Fieryblossom (I somehow still remember it) and we hung out for a while and then she asked me to be her boyfriend and right as she asked me, I lost connection. I didn't log in till 8 minutes later and by that time she had asked my friend and he said yes. Lol, I was pretty mad for the rest of the day. This was back in the summer of 2011.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

4 long days *sigh* 

but if it stays like this it could be the catalyst of a lot of big changes


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

all my life and almost 24, now i feel like that i desperately need someone.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

single for 5 yrs, happy as a bachlour but wish i could meet a nice women some day but now im gods hands


----------



## riskybusiness (Apr 3, 2015)

waste of time


if you want sex just pay for it!


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Been single for a shade of a year but got laid around a month ago. Doesn't bother me to much, I'd rather not make someone deal with me and my problems.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Iv'e been single for 7477 days. Woohoo!


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

NahMean said:


> I know a lot of this has to do with just me being use to this way of life for so long. I don't seem to be considered "dating material" by most of the female species which I basically accepted at this point in time.
> 
> I haven't given up hope though. And I don't get down about it because I know that while relationships have their perks.....along comes with downsides.


Yea I have been single most of my life and extremely hard to just flick a switch and start dating, I am so used to being alone, that in a weird sick way I want to continue to be alone, even though it can drive a person bonkers. If you do something long enough, it is the only way you know how to function. Then on top of it, being alone after a while, you lose your ability to talk and communicate to people normally so when you do meet someone you end up talking like a robot or something.

On the other hand, I also am not attractive to probably 95% of the female population, so even had I dated a lot, I still would have had probably very poor to moderate success anyway. It is like why go out and date every week if you are being consistently shot down, while all the while people with their sexy dates are watching you unravel in your miserable drunken desperation in front of your bored, frustrated, unimpressed date who will proceed to go home and blab to her snotty friends how much you sucked haha


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

About 19 years and 5 months. I don't think I should get into that sort of thing until I'm a year or two into my twenties.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Last time I was in any kind of affair was nine years ago. It wasn't very long either. 

Went on dates here and there. Just can't seem to get a dialog started. It makes me feel like a failure to launch. Essentially dehumanized.

Much of it is a regional issue. I don't feel attracted to at least 80% of the people in my area. Just one of my character flaws.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

23 and still single i cant see it changing used to bother me a bit when i was 20 now i kinda accepted it


----------



## arja (May 16, 2015)

I`m single all my life. 
It makes me anxious, and I wonder if I will be forever alone. Well I live with parents.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

It can be painful from time to time. That passes. I personally also feel crappy and somewhat depressed about myself. But then that passes too. 


I'm at that age were women don't even notice I exist. And they certainly don't find me even remotely attractive anymore. There comes a point were a person has to gracefully step aside and move on. 


I read a line in another thread ''in the end some people just give up''.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

DarrellLicht said:


> Last time I was in any kind of affair was nine years ago. It wasn't very long either.
> 
> Went on dates here and there. Just can't seem to get a dialog started. It makes me feel like a failure to launch. Essentially dehumanized.
> 
> Much of it is a regional issue. I don't feel attracted to at least 80% of the people in my area. Just one of my character flaws.


80% is nothing, I would say I am not attracted to 95% to 97% of the women i see. It is not like I am arrogant or superficial, I just like what I like and the type I look for doesn't come by too often.

So if I can't even get most women in my area to even look at me, how the hell am I gonna get my 3%-5% who I am attracted to to notice me. Plus those women tend to be in so much demand that I don't fit any of the strict criteria that they rightfully enforce

And I am not in any position to have standards and be picky but I guess I am anyway


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Below Average Drone said:


> 80% is nothing, I would say I am not attracted to 95% to 97% of the women i see. It is not like I am arrogant or superficial, I just like what I like and the type I look for doesn't come by too often.
> 
> So if I can't even get most women in my area to even look at me, how the hell am I gonna get my 3%-5% who I am attracted to to notice me. Plus those women tend to be in so much demand that I don't fit any of the strict criteria that they rightfully enforce
> 
> And I am not in any position to have standards and be picky but I guess I am anyway


I was speaking on behalf my area which I live in. I travel a lot at my job, and when we are at a city or somewhere not so small/insular, the quality of women goes up accordingly. The attribute is attitude/demeanor not so much how physically attractive they are.

When you live in a area that is landlocked with a 5 to 1 male/female ratio, understandably the women are going to have their guard up just about all the time.


----------



## Emma2040 (Apr 20, 2010)

No LTR ever and I'm cool with it at this point. I love having my independence. If it's not in the cards, then so be it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No relationship ever and it hurts. I really want someone but I know I'm so f***ed up that no one will want me. I've pretty much given up.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

DarrellLicht said:


> I was speaking on behalf my area which I live in. I travel a lot at my job, and when we are at a city or somewhere not so small/insular, the quality of women goes up accordingly. The attribute is attitude/demeanor not so much how physically attractive they are.
> 
> When you live in a area that is landlocked with a 5 to 1 female/male ratio, understandably the women are going to have their guard up just about all the time.


OK well I don't know where you are, in a city with 5-1 ratio you would think guys would have a better chance because they are outnumbered, and women are desperate, but who knows.

Having their guard up in a big city I guess is normal. Out in the country, I think they do too, just based on, do i want to commit to meeting someone while being in the country dozens of miles from anything. I would think in the city, women are safer because someone is always watching through a window, etc, a lot of cameras.

I am in a major city, I am just terrified of the country, because even though there are less people, if anything happens, no one is around to witness anything. So I think suburbs or country is deceptively safer


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

2 years. I have developed certain other problems beside SA (physical pain issues ) so it has hinders relationships. I don't mind it that much. I am an independent person anyway and like being alone. I do get lonely though but I have family and that's enough for now.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Below Average Drone said:


> OK well I don't know where you are, in a city with 5-1 ratio you would think guys would have a better chance because they are outnumbered, and women are desperate, but who knows.
> 
> Having their guard up in a big city I guess is normal. Out in the country, I think they do too, just based on, do i want to commit to meeting someone while being in the country dozens of miles from anything. I would think in the city, women are safer because someone is always watching through a window, etc, a lot of cameras.
> 
> I am in a major city, I am just terrified of the country, because even though there are less people, if anything happens, no one is around to witness anything. So I think suburbs or country is deceptively safer


 I edited my post .

I wouldn't call my area 'the country'. It's kinda more like Newfoundland.. But yeah, it gets weird at times. Like when a jealous boyfriend decides to shoot the face off this guy who diddled his girl, then turns the gun on himself. The gunman survived. I was outside smoking one morning, a girl was limping home with her clothes torn and crying her eyes out. Things are weird all over.


----------



## Esperanzado (Jun 2, 2015)

All my life


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

More than a year.  It sucks, but its better to be alone than with someone who I'm not attracted to.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

DarrellLicht said:


> I edited my post .
> 
> I wouldn't call my area 'the country'. It's kinda more like Newfoundland.. But yeah, it gets weird at times. Like when a jealous boyfriend decides to shoot the face off this guy who diddled his girl, then turns the gun on himself. The gunman survived. I was outside smoking one morning, a girl was limping home with her clothes torn and crying her eyes out. Things are weird all over.


Yea big cities like NY, LA, CHi, Detr, the areas are so densely populated that it appears that there is way more crime. Well, yea but there are also sooo many more people. In a Midwest or small town, there is less crime but such a small population, just a house here and then miles of farmland.

Something very eerie about those areas because so much probably goes on that no one hears about. Very easy to get away with murder literally. In big cities like I said there are hidden cameras, bums who are hanging out, people looking out windows, most crimes are solved. In the country there is none of that, just stretches of nothingness that go on forever

My point is, I kinda freak out whenever I go to the country especially late at night. I used to visit my grandmother in the country and I used to go out late at night to smoke and there were wild turkeys running around and I always thought an axe murderer was like steps away from me.


----------



## Saaamieee (Jun 8, 2015)

All my life.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I was dating this girl online for a couple of months named Summer. She lived in Alaska and everything was cool up until the end, when sadly, I found out she was a Yeti. Yetis aren't really my type so I had no choice but to break it off. I still contemplate having done it and it gets me sad from time to time but I feel I had made the right decision, even though we had a great connection in the beginning. It's been a year since then.


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

All my life. I kind of hate it tbh :/ It's not really that I need someone, but I really want someone. I used to get asked out a lot in middle school, but I'm pretty sure that was because I was the only girl who had developed early and grown really big breasts lol thirsty preteens. Then I started getting anxiety and I stopped getting asked out. I was also depressed so I'm also overweight, but the few friends I have sometimes tell me I'm pretty so I guess my ugly resting ***** face isn't what's driving guys away. I've had some guys who talked to me in early high school and I figured they might be slightly interested, but they would always ignore me after talking to me for a little bit so I assumed that my personality drove them away. I guess it hurts more knowing that I'm not attractive because of my personality. It just sucks being lonely sometimes and reminding yourself every day that you'll probably be alone your entire life.


----------



## RuNNer90 (May 26, 2015)

Fenn said:


> It just sucks being lonely sometimes and reminding yourself every day that you'll probably be alone your entire life.


hahaha yeah hahah ... reminder is a razor edge hahah heh


----------



## limey163 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've been alone for 9 years now. It's one of those silent killers that eats away at you year after year. I have learned from this, that life is not meant to be spent alone. You should not grow old alone and die alone. I saw a few people mention that family replaces the loneliness, I don't feel that. I think loving your family and being in love with someone are on opposite sides of the spectrum. True love should be experienced by everyone, but honestly, I am not optimistic about the future. It has been grim and I feel like giving up hope on the possibility of meeting someone.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, have been for a while again; roughly 4 or 5 months now. How that makes me feel; I am not even sure. On one hand, the last girl left such a nasty, bitter taste in my mouth that I am not sure if I could trust someone new so quickly. The last girl that tried to hit on me I turned down because I was not ready. On the other hand, it's been a few more months since then, and falling in love might help me forget that. So all in all pretty much indifferent I guess.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## averagegirl941 (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been single for almost 2 years. I don't know how I feel about it honestly! I'm okay with not being in a relationship right now but I do get lonely and I miss having a boyfriend at times. I'm more focused on school and just trying to put myself out there to make friends so a relationship isn't really that important at the moment.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't been in a true 'relationship' in a great long while. I went out on several dates with a girl about a month ago, but she stopped seeing me because I 'annoyed her'. Lol. I don't really mind. For some odd reason, I wear that as a badge of honor.


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

This thread actually makes me feel better because we're all mostly in the same boat.


----------



## cc3bc (Feb 21, 2015)

*all my life*

Not sure whats holding me back, but I know I avoid getting close to people. I dont feel anyway about it sometimes when I am by myself. But see other people in relationship makes me feel as though it has something to do with me as a person...like I am wrong a turn-off in general.


----------



## massas (Jun 9, 2015)

*Wishing I could be single.*

Not long enough. This is where My S.L.A.A behavior kicks in concerning My Social Anxiety. I had a woman tell me I was a take it how I could get it person. Unfortunately she was correct. There's some kind of weird dread I feel when I try to being single. Every time I see couples I feel some kind of way uncomfortable. I find My eye is all ways wondering when in a relationship. This is the big part of why I don't want to be in one. Because I've caused enough pain by not having my hart in the right place. I recognize that, there's some kind of subliminal belief, system in me that says I'm not O.K if a Woman doesn't want me. But I intellectually understand that's BS. I feel that I need to get past the detox of this behavior, but like an addict I am afraid of with draws. What a way to start the day.( Not to proud of Myself right now)


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

8 months. Ocassionally bothers me, not having anyone to give affection to. Sometimes it's nice to have someone there to care about. And no regular sex. I am learning to not need a crutch to lean on in my life.


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Lol @ the people who have been single for less then a year and complaining. Like omg it's hell on Earth being single. Homies, iv'e been single for 20 years, when you've been single for this long you're pretty much used to it. And yes I do wish I had a girlfriend but I can't get no gf when i'm sitting on my *** playing video games all day.


That's not cool, bro. Just because you arguably have it worse than other people doesn't give you the right to put them down for not having it be bad enough for your standards. That's something we already have to combat with mental illness when people tell us that we shouldn't feel bad because kids in Africa are starving. I've also been single all my life, but I'm pretty sure the pain felt from losing something you had and the pain from never having something are different.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

3 years. And I feel fine.


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

Whole life. im trying to become unsingle but failing at it miserably. everyone loses interest me once we have our first conversation. there is some sort of aura around me that makes girls uninterested and dismissive of me pretty fast and im trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

trust me I understand how you're feeling! I have been single for 5 years! just cant seem to find the right person.. so I get it. sucks to feel like no one is meant for you.. seriously they must got hit by a truck haha!


----------



## IntrovertedLoner (Aug 23, 2014)

sendmoreparamedics91 said:


> personally its over two years now. n' im starting to feel like its gunna be that way forever. tbh i havent a clue how ive been in any relationships atall. i think i just went for girls i wasnt really into becaus i could actually interact with them. and the fact i used to drink alot for sociability helped occasionaly. but its been so long now no girlfriend and no friends that im just starting to feel like some horrid little monster festering away in the corner while everyone else are living they're lives.


Me too. I want to be single forever until I die! I don't have plans to get married since I hate most girls nowadays! There's so many b!tches nowadays and I hate it! Don't get me wrong, but I still like other girls like simple ones that are not too girly, if you know what I mean! I'm just a simple guy and I don't want to be friends with girly girls or b!tchy / mean girls... :serious:


----------



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

22 years. And I'm 22 yo. Time since anyone showed any interest and gave me a feeling of at least being wanted? 3 years. It doesn't constantly play on my mind and drive me nuts, but when I stop and think about it, yeah; it does make me feel a bit isolated and like there's something wrong with me.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Fenn said:


> That's not cool, bro. Just because you arguably have it worse than other people doesn't give you the right to put them down for not having it be bad enough for your standards. That's something we already have to combat with mental illness when people tell us that we shouldn't feel bad because kids in Africa are starving. I've also been single all my life, but I'm pretty sure the pain felt from losing something you had and the pain from never having something are different.


Yes you're right. I'm sorry if I offended you or anyone else. I often don't think before I type lol.

Actually i'm okay with being single. I do want a gf but it's not my #1 priority, you know what i'm saying? Even though I would like to be in a relationship, I don't think I necessarily need a girl to be happy with my life since i'm that kind of guy who is a lone wolf. I like to do my own thing and not necessarily what everyone else is doing.

And since iv'e been single all of my life, I don't know what it's like to be in a breakup situation so I can't really understand what people go through. I'm sure being single sucks for some people who have just recently broken up.


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Yes you're right. I'm sorry if I offended you or anyone else. I often don't think before I type lol.
> 
> Actually i'm okay with being single. I do want a gf but it's not my #1 priority, you know what i'm saying? Even though I would like to be in a relationship, I don't think I necessarily need a girl to be happy with my life since i'm that kind of guy who is a lone wolf. I like to do my own thing and not necessarily what everyone else is doing.
> 
> And since iv'e been single all of my life, I don't know what it's like to be in a breakup situation so I can't really understand what people go through. I'm sure being single sucks for some people who have just recently broken up.


It's fine, I used to say **** like that in the past. As long as you're aware that it was a kind of ****ty thing to say and avoid doing it again in the future, you're pretty well off. I'm glad you apologised, so thanks for that 

I can kind of relate. Sometimes I wonder whether I would just be better off single because I get annoyed when I don't get enough alone time, but at the same time I want cuddles and someone who feels they can rely on me :stu

Same; I think the pain is much different in comparison.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Whole life. Some days it depresses me, some days it doesn't even phase me.


----------



## Doobage (Dec 20, 2014)

Since the day I was born, 28 years ago. And I feel horrendous.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Let me do some math so I can feel special and bad at the same time. I've dated and been in numerous relationships. However at most my relationships lasted a month or less. One last maybe two month. I would say combining all my relationships would be 6 months in total more or less. Now figure my adult years of 18 to my current age 33. About 15 years.

With that in mind, I've been single 14.5 years of my 15 adult years.

yaaayyy :serious:


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been single for almost 21 years, so I'm kinda used to it.


----------



## jakejustice (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been single for almost 5 yrs now. Was with a girl in high school for a year and a half. And although I do long to be in another relationship, I don't get down about it. I do still have hope.


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

I think about 5 or 6 months, but it didn't last long at all. I made the mistake of dating a co-worker because I thought she was similar to myself. The more I spent time with her, the more I started noticing how bipolar she was and I quickly ending it. Example... We'd be laying on the couch together watching a movie, laughing, talking, and such. She reached for a bottle of water and when her hand was close, I moved the bottle out of her reach just to tease her a bit. She let out a big sigh of frustration, and her face was literally red from anger. She just sat there quiet and looking straight ahead. I was so damn confused.

Anyway, I do hope for a relationship in the future, but I'd rather be single for the rest of my life than date another girl like her.

Edit: Oh, I quit that job shortly after as well. Things got a little awkward at work.


----------



## Ciaran128 (Mar 19, 2014)

Pretty much forever (26 years and counting). I don't really mind too much but I'd definitely like that to change someday. I can't really say I'm doing much to make that happen right now though...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

My Whole Life (36 years)


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I have never been in a relationship. I wouldn't know the first thing about getting into one and to be honest, I am too undesirable and dysfunctional for someone to want one with me.


----------



## Arnold S (Jun 26, 2015)

About 7 years. It sucks


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

It'll be one year in about exactly one week. Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Forever.. makes me feel like a level 10 loner few reach this level with intact sanity purple monkey dishwasher :eyes...truthfully it would probably be nice to experience not being a lone hobo for a while at this stage :lurk


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been single for... 8 months after a year long relationship. I don't really miss much of it. I guess I kind of miss having someone to talk to, and I also miss the physical relationship a little. But not much.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

I have SA... how am I supposed to not be an FA virgin? Its inevitable. It causes PERMAVIRGINITY.


----------



## 658298 (Jun 26, 2015)

Single since always.It's not too bad, i hate constantly third wheeling though.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been single all my life


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Got a date Tuesday with someone who finally meets my standards, sad part is I had to go well outside my normal age range to find her. Despite the age gap we actually have quite a few things in common, mostly interests and hobbys. I'm friggin ecstatic!


----------



## Merci86 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm 29 and have never dated. It's starting to affect me because it's getting harder to make friends, as many girls my age are in relationships. So I pretty much feel that if I want a friend to hang out with often, it needs to be a relationship (with a guy) versus friendships (with girls). I've never been able to date, and not just due to SA. I still have a lot of issues and am having a difficult time getting over my past with depression/mental illness. I feel so repulsive still...when I think of having any physical contact I get really emotional. I still just don't like myself enough. It terrifies me to let my guard down that my mind has made myself from dealing with mental pain. Sorry this sounds depressing LoL.


----------



## zykta (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been single now for over 6 years now .. and have come to the conclusion that some people are just destined to be single


----------



## Merci86 (Feb 24, 2010)

zykta said:


> I have been single now for over 6 years now .. and have come to the conclusion that some people are just destined to be single


Know what you mean! :serious:


----------



## ronnie72 (Jun 3, 2014)

For 2 weeks..
I feel alone and isolated 
No one to talk to..
Trying to move on from a toxic abusive relationship..
Sucks so much. Pain is unbearable at times. Lost my job. I have hit rock bottom.. 😔


----------



## FromSilence (Sep 14, 2014)

2 years. My situation is a little weird, she left me 2 years ago (actually we separated) but we never had the courage to finish the relationship and move on. We still talk, view on webcam (she moved in another country) but that is all. I am afraid to end this relation because being single again scares me, I don't know how to make new friends. Don't know how will end. But I think is better to be alone than in a situation like mine.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

zykta said:


> I have been single now for over 6 years now .. and have come to the conclusion that some people are just destined to be single


Yup, that' s how I feel lately. I feel like I'm missing something crucial
to be able to have a relationship. :frown2: I'm not talkative, I don't have a great personality, no friends ( just a few acquaintances), I'm average looking.. I could go on. :serious:
At the moment the pain of feeling lonely is unbearable. :frown2: Any ideas how to numb the pain guys and gals?

Oh, been single for a year and a half..


----------



## singlesucks13 (May 21, 2015)

If I want to count during high school and after= 8 LONG PAINFUL years now.


----------



## hannah a (Jun 27, 2015)

all my life. I've never been in a relationship. it doesn't really bug me; I have the rest of my life to find someone. but it'd be cool if I did in the next few years.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

4 years/saddening


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Been single for almost a year. I'm 36 though so i'm starting to worry i'm running out of time. My goal this year is to find "the one" so i'm gonna really be proactive. I really want to settle down and have a family some day. The few single friends I have are still in club/party mode. So i'm forced to go out with them on weekends, or stay home and be bored to death. I would much rather go out to a good restaurant and watch a movie with my girl. Hopefully soon :smile2:


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been single my whole life. really, it doesn't bother me a whole lot as I've never known what its like to be in a relationship. Like the saying goes, you can't miss something you've never had. 

That's not to say I wouldn't like to be in one, as i do. I just don't get caught up in the fact i'm not. May be changing soon though, which is exciting and nerve wracking.


----------



## Strychine (Jul 7, 2015)

6 months now... Did not end well.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

23 yrs


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Never dated anyone in real life, but I had like two online relationships (Never going to have one again lol) Anyway, so real life wise, 17 years. Soon it will be 18 years. I feel great actually. I used to be very bitter about it. Always putting myself down and thinking that I'm not good enough for anyone to love. But screw that kind of thinking. I love myself now, and I don't think I can bring myself to love someone that's not me ^^; (maybe that's just an excuse). I think a ever-lasting friendship is much better than a romantic relationship. After all, sometimes there are just some things you can't comfortably tell to your partner.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

about fifteen years woe is me.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Since 2013 , Feb 21st 
Mixed feeling on going for another relationship


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

I won't count under 16 so always and it makes me so envious of others my age who are out there fulling their emotional and physical needs.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

I've never been in a relationship, and I'm not in any particular want for one. Honestly, my family wants me to be with someone more than I do, despite how often I say it's not a priority or flat-out say no.

I had a friend a few years ago and we had mutual feelings for each other, but we knew circumstances weren't in our favor. Plus, between the two of us there was a substantial gap in romantic experience, with me having none at all, haha. So couple that with the social anxiety and self-esteem issues I already have, and after I've screwed things up multiple times, we're not friends anymore. That's probably the closest to a "relationship" I've ever had.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Since i was born and it wont be changing anytime soon but it ok i have a few cars to work and save for and a dog as a friend


----------



## LeviiStar (Jul 13, 2015)

Not counting an online long distance fling I had in 2013, I'm 7 years single. :/


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Ever since I was born. I don't feel sad about it so far.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

5 years. I miss the excitement of a relationship.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Been single for...3 months already. I am however, currently dating someone, but we aren't in a relationship yet. I'm just getting to know him. How does it make me feel? I gotta admit, I miss having a boyfriend...The physical side & the emotional side of a relationship, I miss that. I know that I have to enjoy my independence and be a strong woman, however I do like the excitement & butterflies & joy I get with being someone.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Since 1920


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

My last real relationship was over eight years ago. I'm trying again online but to little success.


----------



## JDW (Aug 22, 2010)

My last relationship was in school and it lasted like 2 weeks and I ran like a ***** whenever I saw her, I'm just not comfortable with relationships in public. So yes 8 years ago oh well what can you do I'm fine being alone, I'm used to it


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Nope. I am in a new relationship with a lovely awesome girl right now.


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Till I'm dead


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Too long...Dec was the last time I was with my now ex. Not a good feeling but its nothing I'm not used to. I been single most of my 20s especially in my early 20s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wystan11 (Jul 3, 2015)

2 years, before that i had never been in one ..so it feels like yeah..this is what i know how to do. I'd like to be..but not really looking. Friends, i definetely like to have more of those


----------



## Citadeel (Jul 16, 2015)

17 years. I've never had a boyfriend before. Wonder how it feels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been single for 1 year and 8 months?
I feel free and sometimes I feel jealous too. Maybe a little bit empty inside because you don't have the special someone you can share anything with. I don't really think that being in a relationship matters to me right now as I just want to be single and focus on my future


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

A month 
I miss being comforted by you and calling you when i was panicking in the middle of the night bc you always answered and stayed up with me and now its all gone to **** and its all my fault


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

Citadeel said:


> 17 years. I've never had a boyfriend before. Wonder how it feels.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How old are you, may I ask?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Forever. And I don't care about it.


----------



## LazyMaisy (Jul 16, 2015)

I've been single for 21 years (I'm 21 lol)...I would love to say that I'm okay with it and that I'm happy with myself to not need a boyfriend (or even just one friend), but in reality no matter how hard I try, I'm not okay with it. I was always told that you have to love yourself before anyone can love you. Last year I tried that, and I was happy for the longest time I was happy but at the same time I was lonely, no matter how much I was happy with myself. Then I realized that it's perfectly okay to feel horrible about being alone because people weren't meant to be alone. I have two factors going against me as well: 1.) I'm weird, I'm morbid, I'm creepy, and I've accepted that about myself since 8th grade, but it scares most people away 2.) Obviously my anxiety. Sometimes I wish that I was "normal" whatever that means, but it's not going to change anytime soon unfortunately so Iv'e just learned to embrace myself, the good, bad, and all, and someone will eventually come around and find every part of me beautiful. If so many people are put off by my many "flaws", then I don't think that they were the type of people I'd want to be around anyway, especially when i've spent so long learning to love myself and do what makes me happy. In the end though, I guess I've resorted to blaming a majority of people of just being horrible people that only care about sex and social status. It's not fair of me to judge them like that, but I'm okay with it because they judge me too, sometimes even very vocally...


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

22 years and not sure how I feel about it. Will get back to you on that


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Two weeks.

I'm still in hell trying to make peace with the last relationship ending. How things ended fcked me up pretty well- I don't think I'll be able to date again for a while.


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

I've been single since April of last year. I'm not really looking for any kind of relationship at the moment either. At the moment I'm more focused on finishing school and raising my son.


----------



## drown (Jun 15, 2015)

All 18 years of my life. Though I'm not complaining about that too much, I've had hook-ups and I think that's enough for me now. Not sure if I want any kind of commitments.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

I've only ever been in one. It was a terrible experience and ended 3 years ago. It's definitely made me satisfied with being single.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been single for about 3 months now. Overall I'm good but it would be nice to have a partner in crime.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I feel like once you have had your first boyfriend/girlfriend, it gets a little easier to find someone because you've had that experience before. Compared to someone who's never been in a relationship, they may have no idea how to get someone to like them or ask them out.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I've been single for about 3 months now. Overall I'm good but it would be nice to have a partner in crime.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been single for 3 or 4 years now maybe more, time flies.. :/
Same as OP, I was dating a girl I wasn't really into.. I dated her because she seemed to like me, and at least I was with somebody.. There were multiple dark red flags and I just ignored them lol. Near the end her little brother actually told me in front of her that there are other guys she's dating, and I just ignored it lol. ( When we broke up it turned out to be true).
I have mixed emotions about being single.. Most of the time I "feel" this emptiness inside me, like I'm missing a huge part of my life. It's gotten so bad - once I exchange few messages with a girl ( any girl ), I have this feeling that she's the one.. Shes the perfect girl for me.. lol
But someday's I feel completely okay with being alone..


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Single my whole life (I'm not counting the girl in primary school aged 8 as a girlfriend lol), been on a few 'dates' which have never led to anything. I march on alone.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Since 2011. I'm the same age as you. Part of me wonders if I'll be single for the rest of my life but I'm not psychic.


that would be tough :/ a whole life without getting d!ck (which you claim on your profile to really like).

hint from uncle ivan: lower your standards and date a guy who has similiar problems as you do.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

About 7 years. I've been avoiding this topic all this time. It came to the point I concluded it was just not for me. It's a mixture of things. I feel just too sensitive to be able to handle a relationship. My self-esteem is very low, libido too. So depressed and anxious, no job, no money, no social life, who would like that? 
A relationship brings up such an intense need for symbioses, such an overwhelming feeling of loss when it ends, that I'll possibly end my life next time. Being single doesn't work. I thought I could do it, but I can't. I'm lost since I know what I miss. It's all so sadistic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ivan91 said:


> that would be tough :/ a whole life without getting d!ck (which you claim on your profile to really like).
> 
> hint from uncle ivan: lower your standards and date a guy who has similiar problems as you do.


lol it's not a huge deal to me being single right now, it only bothers me when I have a bad crush on someone. This is my order of preference:

relationship with someone I'm very attracted to > no relationship > relationship with someone I'm not attracted to.

I have a lot of work to do on myself, and in the meantime I'm not desperate.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol it's not a huge deal to me being single right now, it only bothers me when I have a bad crush on someone. This is my order of preference:
> 
> relationship with someone I'm very attracted to > no relationship > relationship with someone I'm not attracted to.
> 
> I have a lot of work to do on myself, and in the meantime I'm not desperate.


ok but when you are 40 and still alone.....would you not be depressed?

i would cry everyday .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ivan91 said:


> ok but when you are 40 and still alone.....would you not be depressed?
> 
> i would cry everyday .


Can't answer that since I'm 26.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

still single since 1935


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

It's been a loooooooooooooooooooooooooong time lol. Think years. I do want a relationship soon though. Dealing with my **** so i can have a fulfilling one.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Like 3.5 - 4 years I think. I don't need a relationship


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I don't need a relationship


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Years.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


>


More Ryan Reynolds gifs? :serious:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've never been in a relationship. Have never even flirted with someone.
Never had an interaction with someone that can even remotely be considered romantic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


> More Ryan Reynolds gifs? :serious:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

geraltofrivia said:


> I've never been in a relationship. Have never even flirted with someone.
> Never had an interaction with someone that can even remotely be considered romantic.


Then what the hell were those snapchats you sent me?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Karsten said:


> Then what the hell were those snapchats you sent me?


Those were for science.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

30 years so far. At times it hurts quite a bit. Makes me feel like I am defective or something. It hasn't been so bad the last few weeks though. I have more immediate problems right now to worry about.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Old thread...but I've always been single (40 years). Nobody has ever been remotely interested in me.

I'm sad but not bitter. Some people just aren't meant to have anyone.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

since birth. I'm good, I would have gone nuts without the internet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Karsten said:


> More Ryan Reynolds gifs? :serious:


Wrong Ryan lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wrong Ryan lol


Lmao, I was trying to trigger him. Kevin's too smart for that


----------



## antichristsuperstar (Apr 11, 2017)

Almost 3 years, but it was an online relationship, and I was a dumb 18 year old who had no idea what he wanted, so it barely even counts. Was good while it lasted, she was pretty much my dream girl at the time (cute slender redhead nerd). Man, can't believe those were the things I considered most important back then, but we made it work. Ended horribly though.

I don't care as much that I'm single as I do the fact that there's no one around I could conceivably date. A mixture of being an emotionally damaged person who has a hard time developing feelings for anyone or letting anyone close in the first place, and being almost completely undesirable and useless with flirting and women. I think that sense of hopelessness is what gets to me more than anything right now. I tried online dating, the last avenue I hadn't tried yet. Always considered myself a relatively handsome guy, but I only ended up getting around 2 matches a month on average on Tinder, none of which led to prolonged conversation, not to mention dates, so all that did was put a massive dent in my self-esteem. Still, got my first kiss this year and have been approached by a few girls, so, that gives some comfort.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Forever. Sad, depress, and lonely.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

20 years, except for those pretend ones online from when I was like thirteen. I really just have flings online... So tragic. But I like it. I feel weird if things ever get serious.


----------

